# my 120 gal. cichlid and catfish tank.. take a look!



## vargasAquatics (May 16, 2012)

here are some pics of my latest set up.. 120 gal. cichlid and cat tank.. enjoy!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow I like that tank good job.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

You've got some nice fish in there


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Tank looks great but you need to hide all those cords and equipement. Black background paper?


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

or just paint it black...you could also buy a fake plant background you know the paper which instead of black has a picture of plants and stuff......


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

I sure hope those rocks and decor is not just sitting on the top of your substrate.... You do know those cichlids are diggers and will make your rocks fall if not planted firmly on the bottom of your tank.

nice looking tank thou


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my suggestion would be to add a couple of hundred pounds or so more rocks...but not big ones..about 10-12 inches diameter....settle everything into the bottom...then pile them all up..a lot of fish in the tank..they need lots and lots more places to hide...
black gravel may look good ; but i would think that the needs of the fish should come first...they need a PH of about 8.4 for malawi fish and a little higher for tangs and vics.
crushed coral or dolomite would take care of that......
but as i always say....your tank..your fish your money...do it how you want it....


----------



## cmahan4576 (Apr 24, 2012)

awesome! the skull is a nice touch
:fish::fish::fish::fish::admin::chair::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------

